# Exam Approval



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

I just got my exam approval (via email) to sit for the Oct2015 exam.

I guess I should start studying.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I just got my exam approval (via email) to sit for the Oct2015 exam.
> 
> I guess I should start studying.


why bother. get drunk the morning of


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

I have already started drinking.


----------



## lundy (Aug 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I just got my exam approval (via email) to sit for the Oct2015 exam.
> 
> I guess I should start studying.


how the hell have you had so many posts on this board and you're just taking the exam now?!? Found this forum freshman year of college?

With all the posts you've seen I'm sure you'll do fine


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

lundy said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my exam approval (via email) to sit for the Oct2015 exam.
> ...


Quite the opposite. Many of those posts were made what I should have been doing something useful. Like studying.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I just got my exam approval (via email) to sit for the Oct2015 exam.
> 
> I guess I should start studying.


Matthew! Study!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

^ I am. Right now actually.


----------



## The Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

If you take your 19,187 posts and assume 30 seconds spent per post, that pencils out to 160 hours of study time lost. This doesn't take into account the time spent logging in and just reading and browsing the board. Take those things into account, and I'm sure you'll well over 500 hours lost.


----------



## The Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ^ I am. Right now actually.


rlyflag: I'm really impressed that you can study, surf this website and type at the same time.  haha


----------



## The Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

I think someone should ban Matthew until he passes. Maybe getting back on the board will be motivation enough to study and pass.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 18, 2015)

LOL, he's been studying for like 2 years now.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 18, 2015)

He should score 80/80!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

Fox is right. I wanted to take the exam in April but I forgot to submit my application. It wasn't my fault though.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> He should score 80/80!!


damn straight.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

The Wizard said:


> ... assume 30 seconds spent per post,....


That would assume that I put any thought into my post. Most of my post count is nothing but useless spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

Now I have to register with NCEES.

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN WHY IT COST $350 TO REGISTER WITH NCEES? I already sent money to my board. Damn money grab.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2015)

I think EB NCEES REP should confirm his registration...


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

I thought he was banned?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2015)

I thought you were banned...


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm unbannable.

(Just kidding RG, don't ban me)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 18, 2015)

Isn't that the actual NCEES exam fee? It used to be $270 I think.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

It's $250 for the exam and $100 administrative. That's on top of the $150 I paid for the board.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 18, 2015)

Alright matt, it's time to get tough and bust your balls a little....

How many (quality) study hours have you put in so far? What references are you/will you be using to study? What is your study schedule from now until Oct?

You're depth is Water, did you say?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> Alright matt, it's time to get tough and bust your balls a little....


Challenge accepted:

I have not counted my hours. But I study a bit in the morning before work, a bit during lunch, and a bit more after work. I also spend most of the weekend studying.

I've worked all the problems from PPI's water resources depth review manual (twice), I have worked 6 minute solutions, School of PE problems (twice), some of the CERM practice problems, and NCEES's old practice exam. I'm currently taking the EET review course and I'm working the new NCEES practice exam one topic at a time along with EET.

I have SoPE binders, EET binders (these will be my primary), I have the CERM, PPI water depth manual, Metcalf and Eddy, and few other college books.

My main reference with be EET. If I can't find it there I skip and come back to it then I go with SoPE. If it's not there I try one of the other books hoping to get lucky.


----------



## John QPE (Aug 18, 2015)

Rage!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2015)

asking me for the solution manual doesn't count as studying


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 18, 2015)

Give Matt mod privileges to screw with his study schedule...then ban him during the time between the exam and results


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2015)

just ban him


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 18, 2015)

Matt counts every second spent on EB as study time. Don't pop his bubble Mike. He's gonna score 80 and kill the curve for all the other test takers cuz he's that kinda guy...


----------



## Guest_matt267 (Aug 18, 2015)

Well fuck!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 18, 2015)

Considering all the state screwups and issues you had with approval I really think you should just camp out overnight at the door of the test location. With your luck Murphy's law will be in full effect :/


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Who pulled out the ban hammer on matt?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 18, 2015)

Whoever it was...I'm sure it was with Matt's best interests at heart...for his own good and all that.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

shhhh.....

I'm still here.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 18, 2015)

Not for long bud...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 18, 2015)

I found Matt's study guide!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks about right...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Looks about right...


It worked for me last year.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > Alright matt, it's time to get tough and bust your balls a little....
> ...


Very nice. I am impressed. Ok, can I let go of your balls now? ;o)

Here is a pop quiz. Time yourself and please report your time. Shoot for less than 4 mins.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 18, 2015)

45°?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2015)

I know, I know!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> Here is a pop quiz.









I knock that one off when I get home. I can visualize the page with formulas.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2015)

At this point in your studies, you should be able to visualize Eli's formula...


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pop quiz.
> ...


Sounds good.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2015)

:facepalm:

Is it too late to change your depth section?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

No.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2015)

might want to consider it after your solution


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

.001


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> might want to consider it after your solution


What did you get?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2015)

not that


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

Maybe I'll switch to electrical?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2015)

fox can help you with that. don't trust anything that SW says though


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

Using the chart in cerm I get 0.001


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

Maybe I'll reconsider this whole thing. Thanks for the quiz ptatohed.


----------



## TWJ PE (Aug 18, 2015)

That's what I got... but I'm electrical too!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

Well, I am an extra class ham radio operator. Maybe electrical is my thing. Will water and electrical mix?


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Using the chart in cerm I get 0.001


mmmmm.... almost kinda. But I want more decimal places. Give me a few more digits m2. (use the formula, not the chart)



matt267 said:


> Maybe I'll reconsider this whole thing. Thanks for the quiz ptatohed.


My pleasure. Ready for more?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> mmmmm.... almost kinda. But I want more decimal places. Give me a few more digits m2. (use the formula, not the chart)


I actually got .0011 and used n=.014 (PPI water depth manual for "unfinished concrete")


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > mmmmm.... almost kinda. But I want more decimal places. Give me a few more digits m2. (use the formula, not the chart)
> ...


It's probably the 'n'. The source I am using uses an n = 0.017 and gets an answer of S = 0.00169


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2015)

I agree with p-head's answer, and per the thymes shown at the top, solved in 3 mins. step it up matty


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 18, 2015)

Are you guys out to destroy Matt's confidence or what


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Are you guys out to destroy Matt's confidence or what


:17:


----------



## TWJ PE (Aug 18, 2015)

lusone: Matt.

Yes, water and electrical always mix.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Are you guys out to destroy Matt's confidence or what




Nope,



W9TWJ said:


> lusone: Matt.
> 
> Yes, water and electrical always mix.




because I feel pretty good about this.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm just glad I never have to worry about solving these type of bullshit problem ever again


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > ptatohed said:
> ...


It is the difference. Using n of 0.017 I get 0.00169.
Hopefully the answer spread is big enough to compensate for a difference in n. Or, they give you n.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


Good job.

So, what was your total time and are you ready for more?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

It took me about 4-5 minutes to get it wrong and a bunch more time to figure out where I f'ed up and to fix it.

If I wasn't working though EET problems I would welcome more. If you start creating threads with questions again, I'll participate if I finished EET's weekly problems early. I'm sure there are others that want to be harassed and publicly shamed by NJ.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 18, 2015)

79/80


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> 79/80


I'm cool with that. Is that above the cut score?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> It took me about 4-5 minutes to get it wrong and a bunch more time to figure out where I f'ed up and to fix it.
> 
> If I wasn't working though EET problems I would welcome more. If you start creating threads with questions again, I'll participate if I finished EET's weekly problems early. *I'm sure there are others that want to be harassed and publicly shamed by NJ.*




Pretty sure that's Mike's sole purpose around here.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

He's also good at pissing off the noobs.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> It took me about 4-5 minutes to get it wrong and a bunch more time to figure out where I f'ed up and to fix it.
> 
> If I wasn't working though EET problems I would welcome more. If you start creating threads with questions again, I'll participate if I finished EET's weekly problems early. I'm sure there are others that want to be harassed and publicly shamed by NJ.


Ok. One more and then I'll let you off the hook for a (little) while.  Please solve this levee open channel problem. Ignore the 3', and just go for the 6'. 

Shoot for 6 mins or under, but no more than 8.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

How about 290cfs with a base of 32ft.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

Give me a few more minutes and I might give you another answer.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 18, 2015)

Maybe we should give him multiple choice?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 18, 2015)

Maybe Matt should have signed up for April 2016...

Just kidding, best of luck bud.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Maybe we should give him multiple choice?


I like that. It gives a 25% chance of being right.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 18, 2015)

If Bob has 3 nickles and 6 dimes, but Sally has more quarters than Bob. How much money does Billy have?


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> How about 290cfs with a base of 32ft.


Nope. Back down the CFS a little my friend. And what do you mean by 'base'?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > How about 290cfs with a base of 32ft.
> ...


By base I mean width. If there is no 3 foot section, I assumed that the 1:1 slope on the top continues down the 4' shown and over 4' (1:1). That's how I figured a width of 6+4+12+4+6=32'

Edit:

This would ba a standard trapezoid with:

b=32

d=6

z=1

then:

A=228 ft^2

R=4.66

and finally:

Q=290 cfs.


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Aug 18, 2015)

April sound like a wise choice


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


No, the 3' section is still there. I just meant to disregard the part of the problem's question that said to solve for the Q at d=3' first, and then at d=6'. I just meant to only solve for the Q at d=6'. Does that make sense?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

I see. The nasal decongestant is kicking in, I redo in the am.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

EB NCEES REP said:


> April sound like a wise choice


Do I get to pay another $350?


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


lol. You're making up your own problem! Don't do that on the exam! No, the whole point was to give you the twist of a levee. I suggested to forget the d=3' portion of the problem because it was only a trapezoid. You'll get it....


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> EB NCEES REP said:
> 
> 
> > April sound like a wise choice
> ...


If you keep bombing ptato's practice questions then yeah, you'll probably have to pay another $350.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > It took me about 4-5 minutes to get it wrong and a bunch more time to figure out where I f'ed up and to fix it.
> ...


No. Just Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> lol. You're making up your own problem! Don't do that on the exam! No, the whole point was to give you the twist of a levee. I suggested to forget the d=3' portion of the problem because it was only a trapezoid. You'll get it....




Are you suggesting that I shouldn't over think the problems?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 19, 2015)

I think you should just go with C for every question but what do I know.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

A

B

A
C
A
D

A
B

A


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 19, 2015)

That looks like a winning strategy ^


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 19, 2015)

How'd you get a hold of Matt's scantron? I thought there were mounds of security on this.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

Here's one of Mike's from college.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 19, 2015)

Let's go. Get back to this!

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=25530&amp;p=7291694


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

pssst... what did you get?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 19, 2015)

I didn't solve it. I don't need to. I've passed the exam. Get to it probie!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

I already solved it. I'm just not giving the answer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 19, 2015)

you should do the same at the exam. The ncees would most likely accept it


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

NCEES had no problem accepting my credit card number.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 19, 2015)

Switch Peter out for Matt and the asian kid out for Mike and this is Matt's PE exam strategy:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2EA2nA2ar0


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

I think I would more than a hand truck to Mike into the exam room.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 19, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I think I would more than a hand truck to Mike into the exam room.




Think he just called you fat Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

I would never do such a think.

Why are you causing trouble?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 19, 2015)

matt267 said:


>




Took us long enough.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> If Bob has 3 nickles and 6 dimes, but Sally has more quarters than Bob. How much money does Billy have?


Is this an Engineering Economics style question?


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Aug 19, 2015)

This October we are aiming for our lowest passing rates ever recorded.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

EB NCEES REP said:


> This October we are aiming for our lowest passing rates ever recorded.


What do you plan on making the cut score?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 19, 2015)

56, always 56.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 19, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > If Bob has 3 nickles and 6 dimes, but Sally has more quarters than Bob. How much money does Billy have?
> ...


Yes

What is your answer??


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Ship Wreck PE said:
> ...


My answer is: Billy has no money because Sally is a whore.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 19, 2015)

sounds plausible. I concur.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 19, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


You forgot about Bob who overdosed on herion and is dead in the corner.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Ship Wreck PE said:
> ...


If that's the case, Billy and Bob both have no money because Sally the whore took it all.


----------



## John QPE (Aug 19, 2015)

C. 114 cfs


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

John QPE said:


> C. 114 cfs


That's what I got too. I haven't heard back from ptatohed yet.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 19, 2015)

John QPE said:


> C. 114 cfs





matt267 said:


> John QPE said:
> 
> 
> > C. 114 cfs
> ...


What do you mean you never heard back from me. You never submitted an answer!  

Well, not quite, you guys have a few numbers transposed.

What are you getting for your A, P, and R?

P.S. What is the "C."?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 19, 2015)

Q=141 CFS


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> John QPE said:
> 
> 
> > C. 114 cfs
> ...


I sent it PM.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 19, 2015)

Matt nailed the economics question, but he had help from Ken and Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 19, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > John QPE said:
> ...


see. already using PM's to confirm answers. He's getting nervous now


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 19, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Matt nailed the economics question, but he had help from Ken and Mike.


as long as it wasn't the ethics ones. I have trouble with those


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > Matt nailed the economics question, but he had help from Ken and Mike.
> ...


Really? You don't say....


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 19, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > John QPE said:
> ...


Ahhh! My apologies!


----------



## John QPE (Aug 19, 2015)

C .... as in A, B, C, D

(I just made that part up).


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 19, 2015)

John QPE said:


> C .... as in A, B, C, D
> 
> (I just made that part up).




You guys are (kinda) close but not quite. I'm guessing that you might have counted the top of the lower trap as part of your wetted perimeter. If you break the levee into two traps, don't forget to exclude this portion out from your total P.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Q=141 CFS


Mike, you are a man that can not be trusted. I demand calcs to support this Q!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 19, 2015)

Mike's gonna run out of legal notepads if he keeps doing Matt's homework...


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


>


^ Added to my notes.

What else you got?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 19, 2015)

78/80


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


>


I take back what I said. Very nice sir.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> 78/80


I'm f*cked


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 19, 2015)

change your PM depth or shoot for April 2016


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 19, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > 78/80
> ...


That you are ^


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> change your PM depth or shoot for April 2016


I might drop the whole thing.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 19, 2015)

Ok, let's practice the previous concepts one more time. This one is similar to the levee problem. The A, R, and P(s) are easier to calculate on this one. But the trick here is the two different n values. Good luck.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 19, 2015)

So maybe we switch to motivating Matt now that we screwed with his head?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 19, 2015)

Maybe Matte should start a study group??


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 19, 2015)

Maybe he should take the architecture exam


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm thinking the environmental might have been a better choice.


----------



## BLG923PE (Aug 19, 2015)

This thread escalated quickly! You got this thing Matt!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2015)

BLG923PE said:


> This thread escalated quickly! You got this thing Matt!!


It's all in good fun.

It's good practice for when I have to join the circus.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 20, 2015)

matt, it's 2am (pst). go to sleep.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2015)

It's 5AM EST, you go to sleep. Check your PM when you wake.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 20, 2015)

ok, it's now 3am. i'm off to sleep..... then up at 7.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> ok, it's now 3am. i'm off to sleep..... then up at 7.


At that point, why even bother going to sleep?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 20, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > ok, it's now 3am. i'm off to sleep..... then up at 7.
> ...


Story of my grad school career.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 20, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > ok, it's now 3am. i'm off to sleep..... then up at 7.
> ...


2am is my usually goal but I dicked around in the garage until 2am and I still wanted to watch one Soprano. I am finally on season 6, the last season.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm looking forward to having "free" time again in the near future. Versus doing homework and final projects &amp; programming until all hours of the night.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm looking forward to having "free" time again in the near future.




Yup, same here.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 20, 2015)

matt267 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking forward to having "free" time again in the near future.
> ...




You've got kids...no free time for you.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2015)

Just one kid. For now at least.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 20, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Just one kid. For now at least.




You need to catch up to Mike.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 20, 2015)

Why do you think I stay up until 2am every night? Between 10pm and 2am is my only free time (family asleep).


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Just one kid. For now at least.
> ...


No thanks. I'll let Mike have that win.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 20, 2015)

m2, since you rocked the last problem (the one with 2 n's), ready for more practice? Today's "Problem(s) of the Day"?


----------



## John QPE (Aug 20, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> m2, since you rocked the last problem (the one with 2 n's), ready for more practice? Today's "Problem(s) of the Day"?


Yeah lets go man. How about this one that no one has touched: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=25295


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 20, 2015)

John QPE said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > m2, since you rocked the last problem (the one with 2 n's), ready for more practice? Today's "Problem(s) of the Day"?
> ...


Sure, yeah, go for it. But now I have to solve it since I don't have the answer. It's a lot easier to give you problems I have the solutions to.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> m2, since you rocked the last problem (the one with 2 n's), ready for more practice? Today's "Problem(s) of the Day"?




After I finish my EET homework, I would certainly participate in POTD.


----------



## John QPE (Aug 20, 2015)

To be fair, i need to solve that one as well. It's been so long since I put that up I'm not positive where it came from. Not super difficult, and relevant to the General, WRE, and Transpo


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 21, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > m2, since you rocked the last problem (the one with 2 n's), ready for more practice? Today's "Problem(s) of the Day"?
> ...


Sorry. But joining ptatohed's POTDs is a lot like joining the Mafia. You can't get out that easy.

Okay, I'll make a deal with you. Solve this exit problem and you are a free man.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2015)

He won't get it.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 26, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > ptatohed said:
> ...


You had your chance. Sending Vito after you now. Hopefully you do not need your kneecaps to study.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 26, 2015)

Matts wife must have him on lockdown


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 31, 2015)

Matt must have quit on us.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 31, 2015)

Looks like Matt is knuckling down and getting some serious studying down. Good for him.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 31, 2015)

I hope it is the last time matt needs to take this test.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't. I'd like to see this drag on for half a decade. but then again I am the resident @%%hole....


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 31, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Matt must have quit on us.


btw, no one got this reference....

:facepalm:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 31, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> I don't. I'd like to see this drag on for half a decade. but then again I am the resident @%%hole....




On the bright side, Matt will have the most complete collection of PE exam pencils ever.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 31, 2015)

and I thought my three were a lot


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 31, 2015)

I thought he had never taken the exam before?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 31, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> and I thought my three were a lot


Between the fe and pe, i had 7 pencils.Probably shouldn't be bragging though.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 31, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> I thought he had never taken the exam before?


That's what I thought too.

I have two pencils. One from the FE and one from the PE.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 31, 2015)

I have at least 2 dozen pencils. But the source(s) is top secret.


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Aug 31, 2015)

Thats what you think.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 31, 2015)

EB NCEES REP said:


> Thats what you think.


What is what who thinks?


----------



## GoldfishJack (Aug 31, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > ptatohed said:
> ...


I got A.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 31, 2015)

GoldfishJack said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


What was the question again? :S


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> You had your chance. Sending Vito after you now. Hopefully you do not need your kneecaps to study.


Do you mean this guy?







I think I'll be fine.


----------

